# Phone camera shots only!



## LeeMartn

I see tonnes of amazing photographs out there of stunning watches, but more often than not there is an incredible camera behind them. Post your camera phone shots to see how they stand up against the big shots!

Here is my newly acquired Junghans hand cranker.


----------



## thirstyturtle

I love this idea! All of my shots are on my Galaxy S6 and I use SnapSeed to edit them.

Casio AE1200 after splitting wood:









Casio AE1200 amber backlight:









Moto 360 Gen 2:









My inherited 1970's Omega w/ 1010 movement before an interview:









Seiko SNZG15 at work:









Seiko SNZG15 lume:









Seiko SNZG15 lume:









Maratac Pilot ARC on Hirsch leather:









Maratac Pilot ARC on Nylon:









Maratac Pilot ARC lume:









Looking forward to seeing some other's pics!


----------



## TexasTee

*iPhone 6s......
*


----------



## LeeMartn

thirstyturtle said:


> My inherited 1970's Omega w/ 1010 movement before an interview:


That Omega is lovely! Is that an original strap? If not what kind is it? I have been looking for a weave strap like that.


----------



## thirstyturtle

LeeMartn said:


> That Omega is lovely! Is that an original strap? If not what kind is it? I have been looking for a weave strap like that.


Thank you! I got some flack for that strap choice in another thread haha.

It's a Eulit Perlon with gold hardware to match the watch. Eulit makes hands down the best Perlon straps and I highly recommend them; I have three of them. Incredibly comfortable and light and somewhere between casual and dressy in my opinion certainly dressier than a Nato or Zulu.


----------



## timwilso




----------



## thirstyturtle

timwilso said:


>


Love it! Just ordered a SKX007 myself


----------



## benny40

IPhone 6

Sent from Speedmaster using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Great idea for a thread. Here are a few of mine, all taken with my iPhone 6:


----------



## thirstyturtle

erikclabaugh said:


> Great idea for a thread. Here are a few of mine, all taken with my iPhone 6:


Speedmaster on brown leather looks GREAT


----------



## erikclabaugh

Thanks @thirstyturtle


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## timwilso




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## eblackmo

Note 3.


----------



## chriscentro

Shot with Samsung S3


----------



## TNTitan

From my iPhone 6


----------



## timwilso

kellymk6 said:


> Great shot what kind of phone was this taken from?


Thanks! Taken on my Nexus 6P


----------



## erikclabaugh

timwilso said:


>


Great lume! Is that an Archimede?


----------



## erikclabaugh

An iPhone shot of the latest arrival:


----------



## timwilso

erikclabaugh said:


> Great lume! Is that an Archimede?


Nope it's a Ticino. The lume is surprisingly excellent!


----------



## erikclabaugh

timwilso said:


> Nope it's a Ticino. The lume is surprisingly excellent!


Looks great. Big thumbs up!


----------



## thirstyturtle

My new SKX007 on a Watchgecko "Jonathan GP 298" perforated black leather strap with red contrast stitching:








^taken with Galaxy S6


----------



## chriscentro

Samsung S3


----------



## thirstyturtle

chriscentro said:


> Samsung S3


Very cool pic!


----------



## chriscentro

thirstyturtle said:


> Very cool pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Tigris

Heres some from my iphone 6, hate to admit but as a pro snapper the camera on it is really quite good haha


----------



## Emrejagger

S6

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Over time I've discovered that some watched are more photogenic than others. The Oris 65 takes a nice photo, I think.


----------



## Tigris

Great shot! Mines coming in two weeks.. Getting ants in me pants hahaha


----------



## Nokie

^^^^

Great picture.


----------



## Ulrich

I amazed on how the Iphone 6s camera takes pictures. Is it post editing that does the job?


----------



## daddyKC

Simply play and select a nice view. As it captures what you see. iPhone 5








iPhone 6


----------



## robncircus

All either IPhone or Galaxy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

Baume World Timer

pic taken with my NEXUS 6P best phone camera ever!


----------



## Tigris

Iphone six plus surprisingly good white balance and IQ for web even compared to my D3x :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Relojlover

erikclabaugh said:


> Great idea for a thread. Here are a few of mine, all taken with my iPhone 6:


The shot with the chandelier reflecting on the scurfa it's pretty sweet!


----------



## Relojlover

chriscentro said:


> Samsung S3


Very creative lume shot. It looks great!


----------



## Emrejagger

Taken with s6


----------



## rony_espana

I take it there is some heavy editing after taking the picture with your cell? My iPhone 6 pictures sure don't look like that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

Relojlover said:


> The shot with the chandelier reflecting on the scurfa it's pretty sweet!


Are these re-touched? They look pretty good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Quick shot on the drive through the park while on my way to work.


----------



## Tigris

Some more iphone 6 pix


----------



## Mathematician

Nice camera in the new iPhone 6s.


----------



## igorsfc

6139-7100


----------



## zee218

b-)


----------



## mac44

LG G3 with filter from Aviary Android app. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronergy




----------



## Chronergy




----------



## thirstyturtle

My first G-Shock, DW-5600E:


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

iPhone6 x Hexa Osprey


----------



## Myman

Royce / Galaxy S6


----------



## thirstyturtle

SKX007 bead-blasted, sword hands, Yobokies DLC bezel insert, Yobokies bead-blasted Hammer bracelet:


----------



## No0bMan

Took a bunch of Expedition pictures on my Galaxy Grand Prime last week, and can't use them all.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Jguitron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White dial with black accents in a brush or maybe blasted case? SICK!


----------



## Jguitron

thirstyturtle said:


> White dial with black accents in a brush or maybe blasted case? SICK!


Thank you! OM has excellent watches with tons of customization! Brushed finish is a bit cheaper than blasted which is good since I like it a bit better.


----------



## thirstyturtle




----------



## WatchGecko.com

Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend!

Tim


----------



## igorsfc




----------



## Level.5x

My Galaxy S6 is my tool of choice. I think I make the most of it, but am curious what I could do with an expensive camera. Until then, these imo are my better shots...


----------



## tzakiel

Fun stuff... for iphone is there really a worthwhile macro lens attachment?


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac44

Galaxy S6

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## tzakiel

sorry. Accidental post.


----------



## Jguitron

Haven't heard much other than they're not. I'm very curious to hear of other experiences... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quaman26

I think this was shot with my iPhone 5s a couple of years ago.


----------



## hydrobloke

Sony Z3 compact.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Quadka said:


> Does Galaxy S6 have the best camera on the market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say anything "better" is only marginally so. Likely the S7 and some other more-recent flagship phones are a tiny bit better but it's kind of diminishing returns at this point IMO.


----------



## Sxgt

Shot with iphone 6s and edited with ios 'Photo Editor' - thought it came out well:


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juancervantes




----------



## BNR

The farm where I hunt. iphone


----------



## psychosan




----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec

I believe I took this with a galaxy s3










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.pol

Some of my iPhone 6+ snaps (which I have also posted in WRUW thread..





































And some random stuff..


----------



## cottonlume

That Oris though...


----------



## centurionavre

Hi,

Nice Marina Gardens By The Bay shots. Here is mine:










Cheers!


engr.pol said:


> Some of my iPhone 6+ snaps (which I have also posted in WRUW thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some random stuff..


Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Almost every pic I have posted comes from my Samsung 6 Active.
Adversdy I'm on the nearly useless 15+ year old computer.


----------



## Jordanbav

Sarb035 taken by 5s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS,

Took this while waiting for a car wash. Toying with the new Samsung Galaxy Note 7 camera. Trying to focus on the tiny Rolex crown on the rehaut of the watch.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

The photographic magic of the HTC10


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Drumguy

This came yesterday. Took these a few hours ago.


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKast

OK I'm impressed by a lot of these. I hadn't thought to use my phone for pics as I didn't really stop to think if it would do a very good job - I'm just so used to using my cameras. I'm going to try this when I get home now and see what I can come up with myself!


----------



## yankeexpress

Taken with my iPhone:

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Snapped this one earlier for Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## Gunnar_917

The only pic I've taken on my phone I've really liled


----------



## m95c

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

K3


----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jguitron

My revenant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.pol

Didn't made the WRUW:










Random Mall Shot:


----------



## Gunnar_917

engr.pol said:


> Random Mall Shot:


Nice pic!


----------



## IronHide




----------



## AirWatch

yankeexpress said:


> Taken with my iPhone:
> 
> Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


I come back to this shot to vicariously put myself on ship's deck, smelling and breathing in the early morning ocean air. Wonderful shot, yankeexpress!


----------



## cmann_97

thirstyturtle said:


> I love this idea! All of my shots are on my Galaxy S6 and I use SnapSeed to edit them.
> 
> Casio AE1200 after splitting wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio AE1200 amber backlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moto 360 Gen 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My inherited 1970's Omega w/ 1010 movement before an interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC on Hirsch leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC on Nylon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some other's pics!


Great camera on the Galaxy S6....probably best phone camera ever.....
Great idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec

B-24J Liberator

Wings of Freedom tour hosted by the collings foundation

Taken with OnePlus3

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Taken with a Galaxy S7










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## toffee67

Galaxy S6 and some great natural lighting!


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Really like this watch. Any idea on the model?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM




----------



## gtulagan

Wrong side up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## LORK88

I took this back in August during vacation to Montenegro, figured it was time to post it! Taken with my iPhone 6s.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

My old 4S


----------



## gtulagan

my newly acquired aquanaut. I can't take this guy off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Random Pics taken with phone


----------



## Dhmrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.pol

Not too bad for an iPhone 6+ shot..

My "studio" XD


----------



## engr.pol

Final Product










Before In-iPhone processing using Aviary










Setup


----------



## czmperbc

Unfortunately not watch-related, but I just _had_ to post a pic of my new grandson checking out my motorcycle.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

He decided that he likes the V-Star better.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sampaio

I love watches and photography!
All pics taken by me with an Iphone 6 and edited too with the same device. All done in my Iphone.
Pics were resized and cropped to remove a watermark.
This a sample of what i like to do, but there are plenty more....


----------



## amac84

erikclabaugh said:


> Great idea for a thread. Here are a few of mine, all taken with my iPhone 6:


Love the shot of your Shogun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.pol

Water Lily


----------



## Solomon_710

Tag formula 1


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby


----------



## Bob Duckworth

RMD


----------



## nordwulf

iPhone 7 and slightly enhanced in Lightroom


Glycine Combat 7 field watch by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## Frogmore

Iphone 6 Plus


----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

Frogmore said:


> View attachment 9878698


Nice wrist shot


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

watermanxxl said:


> Tourby


I like that, amazing detail on the case back as well


----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Frogmore




----------



## Speedy234




----------



## Speedy234




----------



## Speedy234




----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr


----------



## amac84

Great thread idea! Here's a small sample of my iPhone6S shots.

Mako USA




























SKX009




























SARB065 Cocktail Time



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## engr.pol




----------



## rusty_rudder

The other night - Casio G-Shock GG-1000


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## eroc




----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Drudge




----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78

My 7005 8062 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## zippotone

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos19143

Taken with my iPhone 7 plus.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Drudge said:


>


That's amazing and very original. Love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

Ball Genesis by Samsung SM-500F


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## blurred

Here's a few. S7 edge.


----------



## phatning

Galaxy S6


----------



## spencer17




----------



## Robbie Steadman




----------



## Robbie Steadman

That is an awesome combination, i love that omega, what is the reference number or where could i find one like that? Also what is that strap?

My inherited 1970's Omega w/ 1010 movement before an interview:


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Weltzeit on Diaboliq


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## xcellr8tion

Recent shot of Tag 40th Jack Heuer


----------



## xcellr8tion

One more, of Omega Speedy Apollo 11 45th


----------



## thirstyturtle




----------



## arejay101

One of my favorite shots I've done...


----------



## xcellr8tion

arejay101 said:


> One of my favorite shots I've done...


Love the lighting!


----------



## xcellr8tion

After 8 days of USPS delays this finally showed up today


----------



## Justaminute




----------



## IronHide

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Chrono










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xcellr8tion

Justaminute said:


>


Dig that dial, what watch is this?


----------



## Justaminute

xcellr8tion said:


> Dig that dial, what watch is this?


Thanks!
Custom job for wife's Xmas gift.
Manual wind ETA 2801 in a HR case. Machined dial (eBay) to correct diameter and thickness. Hands from Clark.

I have about 5hrs in the dial but the rest was easy.


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcellr8tion

Justaminute said:


> Thanks!
> Custom job for wife's Xmas gift.
> Manual wind ETA 2801 in a HR case. Machined dial (eBay) to correct diameter and thickness. Hands from Clark.
> 
> I have about 5hrs in the dial but the rest was easy.


Wow I love it!


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b


----------



## Time In

I was home sick 2 days ago...I just couldn't get my watch on !!


----------



## Robimus




----------



## spencer17




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## pycvalade

My instagram is full of these..


----------



## Drudge

With my LG G5


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## lazydog




----------



## Time In

Here are my last few days...all Android :


----------



## Drudge




----------



## xcellr8tion




----------



## xcellr8tion

spencer17 said:


> View attachment 10738986


Cool shot - what's the watch on the right?


----------



## Time In

.......arrived 3 days ago...


----------



## andsan




----------



## conkmwc




----------



## xcellr8tion

andsan said:


>


Beautiful pic


----------



## G2SKIER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wfreed22

andsan said:


>


Wow, beautiful watch


----------



## HanWatchHan

Wow, lovely match with watch and pen!


----------



## igorsfc




----------



## spencer17




----------



## G2SKIER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17

Nice, I'm rather envious of that Benchmade.


----------



## G2SKIER

spencer17 said:


> Nice, I'm rather envious of that Benchmade.


I love the knife. I never could quite see myself spending that much on a knife, and then my girlfriend got this one me one as a gift. I can now say they are well worth every penny. I carry it daily and it holds an amazing edge. The smoothness opening and closing is excellent and it's a very light knife. Would recommend to anyone looking for a fantastic daily carry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17

I agree, a little more than I would like to spend, but as you say, it is well worth it.


----------



## 5 Miler

Taken with my Iphone 6S


----------



## jpmalpas

IPhone 6s camera.


----------



## G2SKIER

Got a new app that helps tremendously in low light. Here's a bonfire by the river tonight. Pretty clear for night imo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _rene_




----------



## GNNS




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction

I used my flashlight I carry daily and reflected the light off a white sheet of paper while in a darkly lit restaurant. I was really proud of this shot from my iPhone 5s camera.


----------



## Time In

....I snap thru an android....here's a few of em'......


----------



## PraneethRS




----------



## Drudge




----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar


----------



## Wfreed22

watermanxxl said:


> H2O Kalmar


Great shot


----------



## mjackson

iPhone 7plus portrait mode


----------



## G2SKIER

mjackson said:


> iPhone 7plus portrait mode


Gotta love that portrait mode...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt0129




----------



## Time In




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## canary301




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone 5S


----------



## Wolfsatz

Night Formations

20170223_213532 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170223_214211 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170223_213315 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170223_214153 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## adamk77

iPhone 6s


----------



## Richie.L

Taken with Oneplus 3. Nice bokeh. What do u guys think?


----------



## Richie.L

Here is one more.


----------



## Richie.L

But i still think camera phone cant took good pics in low light situation. Like this lume shots.


----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07

Just picked this up for ultra cheap but really enjoying it. Ironically, it's my most accurate timekeeper. Fantastic condition given the age, as well.










Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gslaskin

Taken with an iPhone 6.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Z engineer




----------



## Brian Gaugler




----------



## Brian Gaugler




----------



## Brian Gaugler

My '72 Constellation along with my EDC


----------



## mindfree




----------



## G2SKIER

iPhone 7plus on the hydra app. A shot heading up the ski lift 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammrrush

I couldn't get both the watch and background in focus, but thought this was a neat picture!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono 777 via GS7










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101




----------



## LeatherneckSD

Bulova uhf chrono


----------



## G2SKIER

arejay101 said:


>


Winner!!


----------



## G2SKIER




----------



## roseskunk




----------



## himynameiswil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessyW




----------



## Robmks

Enjoying my iPhone SE.

































Bob


----------



## spencer17

Nice bokeh on that dash shot.


----------



## Murphy Son




----------



## kjenckes

Not art gallery photos or necessarily my dopest watches, I'm just super stoked I found some camera apps that have seriously upgraded what my cheap LG Aristo phone cam can do. The native app had absolutely no autofocus capability.

I'm currently playing with Open Camera, Manual Camera, and Z Camera. Let me know if you have any better suggestions or opinions on these.

Cheers


----------



## AngusBC3

New Longines Hydroconquest Automatic
Great time keeper. 
+/- 0 seconds per day over 3 weeks !


----------



## Drudge




----------



## STR8BYT

AngusBC3 said:


> New Longines Hydroconquest Automatic
> Great time keeper.
> +/- 0 seconds per day over 3 weeks !
> View attachment 11468418


Amazing photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

on and the rocks


----------



## br1ce

Desk diving


----------



## Frossty

Shoot with iPhone 6


----------



## jdbaldoc

Those are amazing shot's using phone camera's. I can't get that good of shots using my Canon power shot A620.
Any suggestions on proper settings for close up work and using what king of lighting?


----------



## br1ce

Last one


----------



## yankeexpress

i


----------



## jdbaldoc

Are you using any special setting on your phone?

What is the mega pixel rating on your phones?


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Buler Automatic Jump Hour from the 1970s


----------



## Tiss0t




----------



## jdbaldoc

Those are great phone shot only pics.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## br1ce

With a new Zulu band


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

this thing has the clearest crystal! its saphire which most luminox watches don't come with...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce

Sunrise


----------



## arejay101

Some I took recently and thought were rather decent...


----------



## IronHide

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chrono sunray









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## rfortson

Here are a bunch from my phone.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Alex Semensky




----------



## jmoreno

Iphone 7 sitting around campfire at dusk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlladinSane

My latest acquisition: Citizen Ultra-Thin Eco-Drive #AR1113-12B


----------



## Apollo83

The new Omega Seamaster 300 MC White Limited Edition.

Or

Phone shot with 'negative' effect switched on while bored on long flight.

You decide


----------



## Drudge




----------



## LeatherneckSD




----------



## Skidrock

A diver in the desert, aka the Desert Tortoise....


----------



## king larry

Skidrock said:


> View attachment 12368017
> 
> 
> A diver in the desert, aka the Desert Tortoise....


Nice shot


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

A couple glam shots taken at the cottage and run through Camera+ on my iPhone 6



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## drbojangles




----------



## JetsonGospel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbeaver1

Nice lighting


----------



## mac44

Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## GreenManalishi

I take so many photos of this watch.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## instagnd

@instagnd

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## Jcepe55

Omega Speedmaster FIOS with IPhone6s


----------



## Jcepe55

Alpina shot using my Iphone 6s


----------



## Jcepe55

Heuer 844/2 using my IPhone 6s


----------



## Jcepe55

Happy speedy tuesday with IPhone 6S


----------



## Jcepe55

Heuer Bund chronograph flyback with IPhone6S


----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## ManOnTime

This one's ok.










Taken with a Motorola Moto Z2 Force in pro mode.


----------



## br1ce

My ocean 44









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rghjr1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

From last night.


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sitting at my desk at home waiting to leave for an appointment this morning. Crosswind/UTC on faceted Pilot bracelet and Bund pad should be appropriate I think... ;-)


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Squadron Diver


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## DMCBanshee

Lanco Chronographe


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Bogs Diamond

IronHide said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Chrono sunray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Great shot!

Here's mine


----------



## watermanxxl

SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage4all

Some phone shots?


----------



## watermanxxl

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanotech9

Armida A7 - home made strap.


----------



## nanotech9

forced a short depth of field on my iphone 6 with this Makara Sea Turtle...


----------



## nanotech9

what is this model?


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Baenggu




----------



## watermanxxl

El Alamein









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLeatherback

Took this over in Hawaii (on the island of Kauai), near the Makawehi Lithified Cliffs. I did a slight amount of Photoshop work, after the fact, to throw the background of the image a bit more out of focus.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno_sfc

Wow!!!


----------



## Toothbras

I know. Hard to believe I took this awesome pic with just my phone


----------



## Loco

Here are a few taken with a Iphone 4s


----------



## MrLinde

Do all you need for this is a macro lens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Camera phones...are AWESOME! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

Took these a few months apart. One from Sausalito, Ca. and the other from the vista point at the north end of the GG bridge.....And a view of The City.....All taken by an iPhone 7 plus.


----------



## Loco

MrLinde said:


> Do all you need for this is a macro lens?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I found a cheap one on Ebay for about $30.00


----------



## guspech750

Mechanical prn all wrapped into a digital image taken with my phone.










Can even focus on the background mechanical prn










It's magic.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## HammyMan37

I love this thread. Just found it. I really like my phone's camera. Not really trying to spend my watch watch &#55357;&#56496; on a camera. Here are some. Miss this weather!


----------



## LeftAngle

Just finished putting this classic back together. Now to give it some wrist time. iPhone SE


----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge...

"Elissa" from our table inside Pier 21 restaurant, Galveston, Texas...



And what I'm wearing this morning...


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## cmann_97

Airborne 44









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## pyrostick

Taken with galaxy s6


----------



## Amichael1999

Shot and edited using Motorola Z2 Force. Also was shared by jomashop via Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## Lilbrief35

some clean shots


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## watermanxxl

SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Rainy day in 32041


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle

Just a couple of phone shots.


----------



## IronHide

Recently acquired Oris Aquis date, blue sunburst dial with black ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Vintage Bucherer..


----------



## jatherly

iPhone 8


----------



## Rover79

Master compressor Navy Seals..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Love the wobble of this 7750 movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Hamilton custom mechanical.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling SOA 42









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## IronHide

Newly acquired Romain Jerome Titanic DNA Steampunk.

Taken with my now-banned, DEFCON 2 phone from Huawei









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Seiko




----------



## watermanxxl

Golden engraved dial.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Seiko




----------



## riff raff




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Joved

Couldn't get the attachment to show...


----------



## Rodzan

Shot taken from LG V20


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## kingravan




----------



## kingravan




----------



## kingravan

View attachment 12945929


----------



## Blue_wave

Taken by Samsung Note 5


----------



## riff raff

Trying out a new Staib bracelet


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeffie007




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## watermanxxl

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kingravan

Vintage Seiko...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingravan

Vintage Seiko









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris

Shot on my G4:

SKX007 on Clark's


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jarlleif

A picture of my beloved Damasko taken with an iPhone 8plus.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Seiko

Rodzan said:


> View attachment 12938381
> 
> 
> Shot taken from LG V20


What watch is this?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kingravan

Orient...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

Well, this sort of came out nice and cheerful! a couple of my more colorful pieces...


----------



## mpbrada

Phone cameras pretty much rock these days. This was taken in pitch dark conditions.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## dheinz14

Great looking Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## IronHide

Nethuns Lava bronzo with blue agate dial









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5pilot11

ondris said:


> Shot on my G4:
> 
> SKX007 on Clark's


Great photo.


----------



## Nclaridge

ondris said:


> Shot on my G4:
> 
> SKX007 on Clark's


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## wndrstrck

S8+ best phone camera I've had yet.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watchjake




----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar 2.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy

G Shock 9052









Timex Expedition Metal Field









Bertucci B-1T, Citizen I forget the model, Timex Expedition Metal Field









Timex Weekender

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## dheinz14

Love that Omega!


----------



## Watchology101

These are some incredible photos. I can never get my phone camera to focus this close up.


----------



## the11thhour

Here was one from today.


----------



## the11thhour

And one from a while back.


----------



## Charlie215

From today...


----------



## gogeo

that looks stunning...



> =MDT IT;45438107]
> View attachment 12946925


----------



## Charlie215

A Hydronaut...


----------



## mike756

Here's one of my Ref.116600 SD4K. Shot on a OnePlus 3T, edited in SnapSeed on the phone and then watermarked and scaled down in Photoshop on a PC (no editing done on the PC/Photoshop other than that):


----------



## watermanxxl

Nethuns Lava









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Charlie215 said:


> A Hydronaut...


Stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

In the workshop, restoring an old British pipes from the 1940's, with Hamilton Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## aria230

You can get some great shots with your phone now - I've just upgraded to the Pixel 2 and it's amazing! I'll post some photos soon


----------



## watermanxxl

Stolas Harbormaster.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## riff raff

Finally some warm weather and sun here in Maryland. Some vintage gear, ready for a day in our MGB. Ray-Ban Baloramas (early 90's), driving gloves from 1980 and my new OOV. Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## Toni Crouton

Explorer 214270


----------



## Toni Crouton

Farer Lander GMT


----------



## rgb6

1966-1967 Tudor Submariner ref. 7928.


----------



## rgb6

Seamaster 300 Watchco,


----------



## gringosteve

Night and Day 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

LG G6


----------



## bean2k78

Just finishing posting these on Instagram. All from the iphone... this is my entire watch collection:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh2In-3FyrZ/


----------



## crflyer

OT, but I’m new here and can’t figure out how to get a photo to show in a post... all I can do is add it as an attachment and it shows at the bottom and has to be clicked. Help, please! How do you get your pics to show up large and in the post?


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

thirstyturtle said:


> Speedmaster on brown leather looks GREAT


Nice!!


----------



## yogik_yo

rgb6 said:


> Seamaster 300 Watchco,


Awesome shots of lume and great looking watch.


----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## yogik_yo

.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Taken with my Galaxy S9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Another one with a Samsung Galaxy S9









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## maxfounded

Taken with iPhone 7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

evilpenguin said:


>


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

Toni Crouton said:


> Farer Lander GMT


Beautiful colors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

the11thhour said:


> Here was one from today.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Recently picked up a Moment iPhone case and lens (wide and macro actually) and just tested out the macro lens on a few watches. Got some really great detail on my Mk II Paradive.


----------



## Emg66

Wow looks great. I need one


----------



## dboulders

Quick wristi taken with my iPhone X


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## earl.dieta

Seiko SARG011 taken with the Iphone X


----------



## RYNOC

mikejulietpapa said:


> Recently picked up a Moment iPhone case and lens (wide and macro actually) and just tested out the macro lens on a few watches. Got some really great detail on my Mk II Paradive.
> 
> View attachment 13131881
> 
> 
> View attachment 13131883


Excellent shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

mikejulietpapa said:


> Recently picked up a Moment iPhone case and lens (wide and macro actually) and just tested out the macro lens on a few watches. Got some really great detail on my Mk II Paradive.
> 
> View attachment 13131881
> 
> 
> View attachment 13131883


Do they make such lenses for Samsung phones (I doubt it)?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B_M_F_710

Just picked up this Oris Divers Sixty Five Bronze Bezel in 40mm.


----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## LB Carl

Playing with my new iPhone X...amazed at the quality of photos it can take.


----------



## maxfounded

evilpenguin said:


>


Beautiful photo! And watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Not a great shot and not a great watch but really my first automatic from many years ago. There's a good bit of memories on it, though I do now wish I had the midsize version.

Anyway, I know Summer just started but I miss Fall already. I really should live somewhere that enables the fulltime wearing of flannel and facial hair.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17




----------



## ZIPPER79

With an iPhone 7 plus.....


----------



## ZIPPER79

So here's the watch. SBBN035 on a Aaron Bespoke strap mare from a Dooney & Bourke purse.....


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

iPhone X and photo editing app Snapseed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz

Dive! Dive!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## reeder1

SBBN033 on Ericka's strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reeder1

reeder1 said:


> SBBN033 on Ericka's strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Correction! Erika's Originals

iPhone 7 Plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Besbro

Couple of my favs taken on S8.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

The iPhone X camera aint to shabby..


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## briguy33

Here are a few shots of my blue Hamilton automatic chronograph and kit. Taken with my Google Pixel 2 that I did in anticipation of selling my (very) modest vintage collection.


----------



## gringosteve

gringosteve said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Forgot to mention this was half way up Britain's highest point; Ben Nevis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briguy33

@dboulders That Nomos is one of my dream watches.. Nice shot!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Helson









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96

My first attempt at watch photography!! Started off taking pics for ebay and enjoyed it so much I tried to get creative. Any tips on taking better photos? Good props to try etc.? Feedback appreciated 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kepa

Rugbyboy96 said:


> My first attempt at watch photography!! Started off taking pics for ebay and enjoyed it so much I tried to get creative. Any tips on taking better photos? Good props to try etc.? Feedback appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until you learn how to use a flash, use natural light. Get outside or near a window. Artificial light is terrible unless used artistically. Control reflections or too much light by placing dark objects around it, or soften harsh light by placing a tissue-hand towel in between the light source and watch. Don't shoot with the light source behind the watch, unless you know what you are doing. 
Maybe also get closer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Drudge




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13261721
> 
> 
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


Nice pile-up!


----------



## Bada Bing

A few Tags.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## mgladman




----------



## brshatch




----------



## watermanxxl

H2O









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## watermanxxl

Kobold.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl

MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosTHEsecond

Feeling blue


----------



## raheelc

Latest pictures taken with my p20 pro









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tan0116

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86

Latest pic with the S8..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster


----------



## watermanxxl

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## EvaGreen

My baby


----------



## nodnar

I for one would like to know the "tricks" to a good shot. 
The best I seem to be able to achieve is a portrait shot with the watch a bit too close. But not so close as to ruin the background. 
From my iPhone 8 Plus. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watermanxxl

Kobold LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Taken with the Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway Diver









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## yellowbear

Taken with my Pixel 2


----------



## GTuned

Jenny


----------



## Nmishkin

Tissot seastar 1000 in Manhattan and my oris William's f1 at cars and coffee.


----------



## mike756

Hopefully linked images are working ok...Rolex Reference 16623 Yacht-Master Two-Tone shot inside of blacked out Amazon box...lol


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

I was bored today so I took a photo of my watch with my phone, and it turned out really nice.
I want to see what everyone's "best watch photo" taken with their cell phone.

Watch: Rolex GMT Master II Oystersteel and Everose gold
Phone: Iphone 7 plus


----------



## Gloxin

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Taken at night with my iPhone 7


----------



## ajbutler13

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

iPhone 7:


----------



## katfromTN

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Tough one. Iphone6s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Here are a few I like


----------



## Pablo Jerry

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

This one turned out pretty decent.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Snapped these with my squawk box.


----------



## DustinS

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



LoLHaHeHo said:


> I was bored today so I took a photo of my watch with my phone, and it turned out really nice.
> I want to see what everyone's "best watch photo" taken with their cell phone.
> 
> Watch: Rolex GMT Master II Oystersteel and Everose gold
> Phone: Iphone 7 plus
> 
> View attachment 13402059


Does it normally look WORSE than THAT?


----------



## trf2271

*Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*










taken on iPhone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kagaya

*Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*










iPhone 6s (no edit)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*









love the blue second hand


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



LoLHaHeHo said:


> I was bored today so I took a photo of my watch with my phone, and it turned out really nice.
> I want to see what everyone's "best watch photo" taken with their cell phone.
> 
> Watch: Rolex GMT Master II Oystersteel and Everose gold
> Phone: Iphone 7 plus
> 
> View attachment 13402059





DustinS said:


> Does it normally look WORSE than THAT?


Beat me to it! Like that could ever take a bad picture!


----------



## Croft360

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



Pablo Jerry said:


> This one turned out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


nice watch, great shot


----------



## andsan




----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



DustinS said:


> Does it normally look WORSE than THAT?


The everose gold on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it looks like silver like in the photo below


----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



Gloxin said:


> Taken at night with my iPhone 7
> View attachment 13402075


nicely captured the light, well done !


----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



jilgiljongiljing said:


> View attachment 13402157
> View attachment 13402159
> View attachment 13402161
> View attachment 13402163
> View attachment 13402167
> View attachment 13402169


The details of those photos are unreal !


----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



andsan said:


>


This looks like a commercial photo !


----------



## pantagruel

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

My BlackBerry KeyOne Android was used to take this picture of my Vostok-Europe Ekranoplan. I love the way it came out!


----------



## kubr1ck

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*









[Shot with an HTC 10]


----------



## DustinS

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



LoLHaHeHo said:


> The everose gold on the dial is very subtle, sometimes it looks like silver like in the photo below
> 
> View attachment 13402541


But that looks better, you almost can't tell it's two tone


----------



## Rakumi

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



LoLHaHeHo said:


> I was bored today so I took a photo of my watch with my phone, and it turned out really nice. I want to see what everyone's "best watch photo" taken with their cell phone. Watch: Rolex GMT Master II Oystersteel and Everose gold Phone: Iphone 7 plus
> View attachment 13402059


 I see what you did here. You just wanted to show off some eye candy. Chocolate and caramel... Mmmm. I was never much a big fan of the Rolex GMT until this and the all rose gold came out. Mentally it takes me to a dim lit warm cafe in the city on a chilly Fall day but warm inside with smells of hot chocolate and pastries in the air. Mmmm...


----------



## sticky

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

No big deal to you guys in the quality department but I'm pretty stoked by it.


----------



## Silversurfer7

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Here few of mine using Iphone SE..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Some vintage watches


----------



## WhoIsI

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Coz rain drop on windshield from Galaxy A8









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

One of my better shots. But, I have better ones stored on my PC. Shot taken with a Samsung S7.


----------



## Ragl

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## I_am_Ned

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Iphone8 Plus









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Etennyson

Some amazing photos in this thread! Time to upgrade my phone...lol


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*

Here is one I took today just for this thread


----------



## sknyaz




----------



## sknyaz




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

jilgiljongiljing said:


> Here is one I took today just for this thread
> 
> View attachment 13404047


That watch is HUGE!

Here's a couple of my contenders...


----------



## watermanxxl

Kobold LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

An oldie... but a goodie...

How about several pix of the same watch/watches?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

watermanxxl said:


> Kobold LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Love that strap!

(the watch goes without saying!)


----------



## sasilm2

Tudor Fastrider Panda Dial and some HDR action!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LoLHaHeHo

*Re: Post your best watch photos taken with your phone*



Rakumi said:


> I see what you did here. You just wanted to show off some eye candy. Chocolate and caramel... Mmmm. I was never much a big fan of the Rolex GMT until this and the all rose gold came out. Mentally it takes me to a dim lit warm cafe in the city on a chilly Fall day but warm inside with smells of hot chocolate and pastries in the air. Mmmm...


You certainly make this watch seems so delicious !


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Sekonda moonphase


----------



## watermanxxl

Hamilton 945









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Lomegard - Russian


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Sorna


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Helbros


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Top Second!


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Sicura


----------



## jerz67

Definitely some nice photos here, esp. Taken by phone!


----------



## jerz67

Here's a couple scenic phone shots


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike756

Another one from my phone...


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Monster 1









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Cameras are strictly for old people! Here is a shot taken just now outdoors in open shade with my iPhone 8+. I like wrist shots to show scale, and I prefer them with no distracting background.


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## MAREA

Sumo Pepsi









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

BQ U2

009 + strapcode + Sapphire









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidahl

Tag Heuer Carrera 01 with a pixel 2


----------



## MAREA

BQ Aquaris U2
Seiko 009.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Seiko 009 + strapcode + domed Sapphire

BQ Aquaris U2









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

sidahl said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera 01 with a pixel 2


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Superocean II


----------



## MAREA

Monster 1









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Old iPhone 5S is still kickin'.


----------



## BenKing

This beautiful watches be doing justice to your phone cameras


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Kind of like the reflections on this one









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stickshift007

My new German arrived today. Matched to my German mesh. Nice pair.


----------



## Stickshift007

My new German arrived today. Matched to my German mesh. Nice pair.


----------



## MAREA

Seiko 009 + jubilee + sapphire domed AR









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

Tudor black bay black and tag Heuer aquaracer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl

Baume And Mercier Capeland XXL.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Monster 1









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli




----------



## MAREA

Sumo









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## jerz67

Awsome shots!


----------



## MAREA

Seiko presage









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Taken with Samsung A8









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Nice straps, go great with the dials!


----------



## nodnar

watermanxxl said:


> Shark Diver 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Shark on snake, nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Omega









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Two from yesterday

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Certina vintage









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## i20rider

A speedmaster with a speedmaster 😉


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

Nixon Sentry SS 38


----------



## Jguitron

iPhone 8+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## watermanxxl

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## nodnar

iPhone 8+ at 2x









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri

Giddy Up!


----------



## jerz67

Cool lookin strap! Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## watermanxxl

Transglobe.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Sleek lookin Kobold!


----------



## Tickythebull

Po









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Aegis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Root beer









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Sarb









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Gruppo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Divemaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Walkin' the pooch before the sunset. Modded beater SKXA35, shot with my now ancient iPhone 5S


----------



## Red PeeKay

I ain't got any photos that aren't taken by phone. No longer own a camera as such.
Here's a small sample.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 (All from my Galaxy S8)


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 mountain views


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Armida A1 bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## JonS1967

A few of my favorites...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC

Christmas is just around the corner


----------



## grifball

My phone is currently all that I take pictures on! Someday I'll use that camera I bought to take better watch pictures. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## watermanxxl

Moray 47









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## watermanxxl

DLC Torpedo









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Orient ER2F004W









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## JDMLS430

I needa get my photo skills on point


----------



## Incompass

Love the iPhone and Aviary app.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Incompass said:


> Love the iPhone and Aviary app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ong88




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Ong88




----------



## Red PeeKay

Trident Pro









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpher

A GS plays with lights.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

That Speedmaster is golden dude. And the Montblanc is absolutely beautiful


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Red PeeKay

Some more of my tribe...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Panerai BMG-TECH 3 day auto taken with a Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Don't own a camera except for the one on my phone. All pics were taken with my pixel.


----------



## HoroContrarian

Dshirts74 said:


> Don't own a camera except for the one on my phone. All pics were taken with my pixel.
> View attachment 13631993
> View attachment 13631995
> View attachment 13631997
> View attachment 13632001
> View attachment 13632005


Those are great!


----------



## HoroContrarian

Dshirts74 said:


> Don't own a camera except for the one on my phone. All pics were taken with my pixel.
> View attachment 13631993
> View attachment 13631995
> View attachment 13631997
> View attachment 13632001
> View attachment 13632005


Those are great!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Playin' with the Steiny.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

MG-1 on Paul Smith custom.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Just swapped a couple of straps over on these two. Pixel 2 camera.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Soarway Transglobe.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## choppstixxx

Just a few shots of my favorite time pieces:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Love how the iphone x camera shows the depth of color in the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

New pick-up, Speedy 57. Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Young Ben

A few of my Samurai. Nothing fancy about my Samsung A5, just trying to learn to make the best of the tools I have.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Samsung is magic..


----------



## Dankoh69

SBGJ201









Dankoh69


----------



## Red PeeKay

Yep, Samsung is... So is the Gruppo









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Zaria (2009.B movement). Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus camera._


----------



## dron_jones




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Wow, this thread is educational. How far phone cameras have come!


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Time.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## choppstixxx

Save the Ocean SRP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## watermanxxl

Admiral's Cup Legend 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Marathon JDD sitting on a modified 53cc 4 cylinder 4 stroke Nitro engine


----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coaxia

First photo attempt


----------



## sduford




----------



## atennisplayah

44-9990 ks


----------



## atennisplayah

44-9990 ks


----------



## riff raff




----------



## watermanxxl

In "The Spirit" for this Christmas.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## sduford




----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## HammyMan37

Dankoh69 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dankoh69


Phone camera??? Beautiful piece though


----------



## HammyMan37

At the shore. Watch out of focus but love the back drop


----------



## Dankoh69

HammyMan37 said:


> Phone camera??? Beautiful piece though


Yes. A simple macro lens (less than $20 for set of three lenses) attached to phone cam can do wonders! Trust me, you'll capture lots of interesting pics of your watches 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Bubble.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

The Monarch rests after a busy day on the slopes.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1

had to replace my Google Pixel and opted for the OnePlus 6T vs. the new Pixel 3... so far, pretty happy with it, especially for the price.









For reference, the original Pixel was pretty great, too :


----------



## Buschyfor3

This has to rank up there as one of my personal best camera-phone shots:









iPhone XS, 2x zoom w/ silvertone color filter


----------



## MDT IT

The color of love..


----------



## watermanxxl

Corum Bubble Cubism from their "Optical Art" series.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123

Thought this was good for a cell phone:


----------



## Bruisermac

Mexico sunset!


----------



## alitaher2009

citizen promster


----------



## alitaher2009

View attachment 13798557


citizen promster


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## Drudge




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## MrAaro




----------



## alitaher2009

nice one. bro


----------



## watermanxxl

Bubble 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Shot with iPhone 7 then turned image to B&W










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

Taken with iPhone XS using silvertone filtering


----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning with a second cup of coffee... "-) Samsung Galaxy S7 "Edge" shooting my Breitling "Crosswind...


----------



## paulhotte

That is a lovely and simple piece...


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gringosteve

And some desk diving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1

Driving









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

A quick picture sitting at my desk using the iPhone.....


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Corum









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Rugbyboy96 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Risking a scratch or two in there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sduford




----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BCPD


----------



## robmellor

This was an attempt with a 6S Iphone.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

iPhone w sandmarc macro lens. They are pretty neat !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

BB58 clean lines









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Pixel 2 shot in the rain


----------



## Black5

Note 9











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## DiegoCastellanos




----------



## Mirabello1

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro

Classic wristshot, but at least the background is interesting (?). Taken in Tallinn, Estonia.


----------



## Black5

Old school Seiko M159-5029











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## watermanxxl

Corum Bubble 47 "Old Glory".









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleg1987

Was taken on iphone x


----------



## Oleg1987

Iphone.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

All of these taken with a Samsung phone! But now I am jonesing for a good camera!

https://www.watchuseek.com/members/split-2nd/albums/my-collection/


----------



## Split-2nd

All of these taken with a Samsung phone! But now I am jonesing for a good camera!

https://www.watchuseek.com/members/split-2nd/albums/my-collection/


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## watermanxxl

With a "dinosaur" Note 3.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Seiko

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Seiko

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cliftonmschmidt




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## oso2276

I was amazed of how the hands could be seen. Of course I had to do cropping, but nevertheless I'm amazed by the results








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman








Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Stone desert rose from Tunisia and Seiko SRPC23K1








Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Took two phones









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 604Yarks

Admittedly some trippy lighting here, but I dig it.
Say Hi to my new Sub 1200T!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sunbathing


----------



## sammers

Urban Explorer


----------



## Kalessine

Mornin

Steinhart Ocean GMT and Táctico Anko. (shot on One plus 5)










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A




----------



## Kalessine

Good morning

Tc2










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## victarro




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Here are a few more.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kalessine

Good morning

A russian cronograph










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Taken with a much contested Huawei P20 Pro

New to me 114060









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AlexC1202




----------



## Sugman




----------



## watermanxxl

Corum Bubble 47









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

Fossil by S+arck


----------



## MrAaro

My 1960s Chronographe Suisse


----------



## Red PeeKay

Evening shot.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JamieWF

From my phone

What lens attachment do you all recommend for taking photos with your phone?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

JamieWF said:


> View attachment 13989333
> From my phone
> 
> What lens attachment do you all recommend for taking photos with your phone?


Generally, you really need to put a decent SLR lens on to get acceptable results...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Red PeeKay

JamieWF said:


> View attachment 13989333
> From my phone
> 
> What lens attachment do you all recommend for taking photos with your phone?


A good photo editor also works wonders. I use the snapseed app on my phone to touch up my photos.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Corum.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF

SKX013 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Alex_purdy

You've all inspired me to step up my watch photography game! Dang there are some beautiful shots in this thread.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Royal68

MrAaro said:


> My 1960s Chronographe Suisse
> 
> View attachment 13987819


Wow that is a phenomenal picture! Any editing done to it? I love how the background is blurry but full of colors


----------



## Royal68

Here are some of mine. Needs improvement but I think they're nice for what they are.


----------



## Time2Chase

Enjoying a relaxing evening. 
Shot from my IPhoneX


----------



## yankeexpress

SUN


----------



## yankeexpress

SUN


----------



## Codydog2

Just amazes me how much detail the phone camera can pick up! (iPhone 7)


----------



## Codydog2




----------



## watermanxxl

Have a great weekend everyone! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JamieWF

With a Google pixel 3









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX

Just a quick one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

1600


----------



## O2AFAC67

A13355 Crosswind, A70174 UTC module, faceted 353A Pilot bracelet and black buffalo Bund pad. Galaxy S7 "Edge" Cell phone cam shot taken a few minutes ago...


----------



## RobodocX

Glycine Combat sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Chrono for today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Red PeeKay said:


> Chrono for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


How do you like the H20? Been thinking of building a Kalmar Chronograph - did you go through that process?

Yours looks great!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

iPhone SE


----------



## IronHide

BLNR tryptic via Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Mirabello1

IronHide said:


> BLNR tryptic via Huawei P20 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Amazing camera


----------



## moonwalker239

IronHide said:


> BLNR tryptic via Huawei P20 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


These shots made me want to buy the new P30 pro, rocks on!


----------



## moonwalker239

IronHide said:


> BLNR tryptic via Huawei P20 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


These shots made me want to buy the new P30 pro, rocks on!


----------



## IronHide

moonwalker239 said:


> These shots made me want to buy the new P30 pro, rocks on!


Its a great lineup. I'm trying not to fall for the yearly upgrade cycle, but the camera improvements are totally worth it. 5x stabalized optical zoom on the P30!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

11671OLN on Toxic NATO


----------



## IronHide

Perrelet Turbine Phantom taken with Huawei P20 Pro. First shot is raw, second with macro lens adapter.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF

Vintage Endura diver on a NATO, taken with Google Pixel 3









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee

iPhone X.


----------



## watermanxxl

Dice 47; shot with a "dinosaur" Note 3. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Playing with the light









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

iPhone8


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## JamieWF

Raven Endeavor on beaver tail strap snapped with Google Pixel XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GMH Watches

Engagement present and wedding band on my honeymoon a couple of weeks ago (Sony Xperia)


----------



## watermanxxl

Corum Bubble 47 Joker









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight

The Chopard 1860 with the superlative 1.96 Calibre shot with a Pixel-3.


----------



## JamieWF

Bernhardt GMT with a Google Pixel 3









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Maratac with a Samsung S8









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Explorer

(Samsung S10)









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

PAM563 macro shot on Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight

and now, a view of what makes the Chopard 1.96 very special. bevelling on all edges, Swan neck regulator, kidney-bean stud and the stunning Platinum Micro-rotor . Over all, this calibre gives the PP 240 a run for its money. Shot with a Pixel 3XL + a 10x Loupe


----------



## AznHick93

A few from my current duty station (Diego Garcia) and from my three day "trip" in Singapore. Taken with my LG V40 ThinQ!


----------



## dasoler

View attachment 14152937


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## HamSamich9

Sinn EZM 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Breitling Colt 41


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Bd314005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Red PeeKay

Playing with the light....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

a to the k said:


> Breitling Colt 41
> 
> View attachment 14187939


Clean background does make the clean dial watch pop out more


----------



## ZoKet

Vostok Amphibian...


----------



## watchguy-007

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean on Nato


----------



## watchguy-007

View attachment 14223237


Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean on Nato


----------



## Sugman

Man, some of y'all take some killer pics!

Citizen BN0151 taken with an iPhone 8


----------



## deepsea03

Drinking Fountain City Coffee while working in the City of Fountains


----------



## skiaddict




----------



## sammers

Something cheap and fun. Cost about one twentieth the price of the phone I took the picture with. Galaxy S10.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Love the flecto in this one  PAM692 BMG-TECH via Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

We had a mostly crap day in Boston, but it ended somewhat spectacularly with a beach trip 

HDR photos from Huawei P20 Pro (hi China! )









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Teetime71

50th anniversary hype... this one from 1983 still looks pretty good.


----------



## GQSTEW




----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## riff raff

Goofing around with a cheap phone bag in the pool, phone did stay dry.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Playing with colours.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Samsung S10


----------



## bodymassage

Timing the fries with the SNL043


----------



## watermanxxl

CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466

View attachment 14464081


----------



## baraj1466

View attachment 14464093


----------



## baraj1466

View attachment 14464095


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## rtdavid1613

Lumeshot on my GSOTM!


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466

Now that is a unique piece of artwork to display your watch on. Thought she was getting a tattoo at first. Looks like she's getting a shot.


----------



## baraj1466

There is definitely no shortage in different styles and colors of watches. It is an art form to be sure. Something to collect and enjoy for years.


----------



## jjonesfc

What Phone is this?


----------



## jhwarthog

Hard to take a bad pic of this one









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Oris Aquis small seconds taken with Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Working the night shift...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SUN025 GMT


----------



## NoraaK

Citizen Promaster CB5036-10X bought on a recent business trip to Manila...


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## jpoehler

Cool shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Super Avenger 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

Great photo


----------



## JonS1967

crashpad said:


> Awesome shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Much appreciated. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Throwing the pigskin with my son:









Doc Savage


----------



## GQSTEW

iPhone 11. No edit..


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

Friendship of Russia and USA...


----------



## Sugman

All taken with an iPhone 8


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## bazza.




----------



## ajf




----------



## ajf

Duplicate post.


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF

Bernhardt Globemaster II with a Google Pixel 3 XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

iPhone 8


----------



## Sugman

crashpad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## Cost&Found

looks great!


----------



## Viseguy

Snapped this afternoon with my week-old Pixel 3


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenomeno

Sugman said:


> iPhone 8
> 
> View attachment 14588711
> 
> View attachment 14588715
> 
> View attachment 14588719


Great shots. Phones are just getting better and better


----------



## fenomeno

Taken with Samsung S10+


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Note 8










Doc Savage


----------



## crashpad

fenomeno said:


> Taken with Samsung S10+
> View attachment 14597479


Cool shot! Sandy time ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

multi-shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GQSTEW




----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhauke

Galaxy S10+









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Few of my recent favorites


----------



## jhauke

Window lighting and some filter adjustment on a Galaxy S10+









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrbenton

Love the shot of this cartier. Just picked up my first Cartier yesterday!!


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

crashpad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

jhauke said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


jhauke it's from Aaron Bespoke (look up combat-straps on Instagram); it's a gray ostrich leg leather w/ red stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

crashpad said:


> jhauke it's from Aaron Bespoke (look up combat-straps on Instagram); it's a gray ostrich leg leather w/ red stitching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks killer! I'll check them out, I remember looking into them a whike back.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

jhauke said:


> That looks killer! I'll check them out, I remember looking into them a whike back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah he's got a ton of really awesome straps/material combos. I thought His pricing was pretty fair too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Another conference call this morning that did not require ANY interaction from me equals more time to take pics! Taken on Galaxy S10+ with a few filtered adjustments.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Average ole wrist shot of the IWC.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

By ipX, my lovely Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## crashpad

UN 1186-126/63

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

126660 James Cam taken with Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

I'm far from a photographer and there's nothing special about this photo, but it's the best watch pic I've taken.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Selective focus on mobile, aided by AI, has come a long way!

Hublot Meca-10 Blue Ceramic via Huawei P20 Pro










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sdelka Nut Cracker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## lecongtoan

New comer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## JamieWF

With Google Pixel 3 XL. Seiko Alpinist.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Some inspiring shot ideas here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

I think this one turned out pretty well.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX SR920SW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

citizen deluxe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

lecongtoan said:


> citizen deluxe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely shot. Won't be long before phones are so good that this thread becomes irrelevant as the comparative benefits of bigger sensors and lenses keep being eroded.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

sammers said:


> Lovely shot. Won't be long before phones are so good that this thread becomes irrelevant as the comparative benefits of bigger sensors and lenses keep being eroded.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, i take photo by ipx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Google Pixel 3XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

sammers said:


> Google Pixel 3XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nice shot bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## vonkamp

Just got a Pixel 3xl and experimenting


----------



## sammers

vonkamp said:


> Just got a Pixel 3xl and experimenting
> 
> View attachment 14706345


Snap! My first impressions are good, although it's hardly a macro - I wish it focused a bit closer.


----------



## vonkamp

sammers said:


> Snap! My first impressions are good, although it's hardly a macro - I wish it focused a bit closer.


I wish it had a macro. Thinking about getting a clip on lens and trying that


----------



## vonkamp




----------



## vonkamp

Another.


----------



## vonkamp

Sorry about the double post, meant to post this


----------



## lecongtoan

seiko 6218

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

househalfman said:


>


Beauty man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

vonkamp said:


> Sorry about the double post, meant to post this


Vintage piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## sammers

Pixel 3 XL 'Night Sight' mode. In a dark corner of a cafe. Unreal if you ask me that a phone can capture this - my DSLR would have needed ISO 3200 at least to get the shot.


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattOmega

Great thread! Some awesome shots in here too, bravo









Black dial Tudor Pelagos


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Henrik A

Merry Christmas










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time

It's all about that lighting... And by that I mean lack of lighting. #lumeshots


----------



## zeit_time

View attachment 14725647


It's all about that lighting... And by that I mean lack of lighting. #lumeshots


----------



## zeit_time

Lume shot deux. I've got a couple more with nicer contrast in tungsten background tones, but the angle on those is pretty uninteresting. This was a decent compromise.


----------



## zeit_time

One more gratuitous lume shot.


----------



## tdg2064

What a beauty









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## silverwind2712




----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## lecongtoan

zeit_time said:


> View attachment 14725647
> 
> 
> It's all about that lighting... And by that I mean lack of lighting. #lumeshots


 so beauty bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

tdg2064 said:


> What a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Blue sea colour bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

lecongtoan said:


> Nice watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tropical dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

take by iphone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

two tone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

lord matic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

vonkamp said:


> Just got a Pixel 3xl and experimenting
> 
> View attachment 14706345


Nice shot, vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

vonkamp said:


> View attachment 14706375


What phone camera you used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

tropical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonkamp

lecongtoan said:


> What phone camera you used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google Pixel 3A XL


----------



## Black5

lecongtoan said:


> Tropical dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quoting yourself?

At least doing a Godfrey is one way to get your post count up...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## lecongtoan

Black5 said:


> Quoting yourself?
> 
> At least doing a Godfrey is one way to get your post count up...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Kkk, yes, maybe that save times 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

lecongtoan said:


> [Deleted], yes, maybe that save times
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. 
Don't think you want to admit to speed posting, and not a good idea to put those 3 letters together in post on here either.

Good luck with what you want to sell...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## IronHide

Xmas D-Blue on a return to reality from the holidays









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Taken by iphone 6


----------



## danimal107

IronHide said:


> Xmas D-Blue on a return to reality from the holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Wonderful watch and wonderful shot... The deep blue looks amazing in that lighting... Thats for sharing...


----------



## JamieWF

RGM PS801 with a Google Pixel 3









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## IronHide

Perrelet Turbine Phantom spinning while catching the rising sun. Really like the tone of this rather luck shot! Huawei P20 Pro









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107

Holy wow... That is very interesting and great shot. I need to go look this watch up now. Never seen one...


----------



## IronHide

danimal107 said:


> Holy wow... That is very interesting and great shot. I need to go look this watch up now. Never seen one...


Thanks man, glad to bring something new to the table!

Here ya go, the Turbine family
http://www.perrelet.com/en/watches/turbine

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed

Dressing up a turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Lume shot with the Samsung S10!


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

View attachment 14769927


Lume shot with the Samsung S10!


----------



## lecongtoan

like texteur dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

LG G8 ThinQ.


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## IronHide

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14773461


Fun shot an very nice piece. Is this a custom Vostok Amphibia? I've never seen this as an OEM colorway.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

An extraordinary tool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

My OQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## ImolaRed




----------



## tas1911

Astor Banks chronograph


----------



## pr1uk

iPhone SE


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## slippinjimmy

Gotta figure out how to make these smaller!


----------



## lecongtoan

only time can do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Turtle on the beach









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

AP in the car









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

GS GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Lego by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## zeit_time

Having a love affair with this beauty today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Marine Star by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## IronHide

Good morning from the US East Coast









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time

One more breakfast shot, this time with a Breitling


----------



## zeit_time

One more breakfast shot, this time with a Breitling

View attachment 14805911


----------



## SolarPower

This watch and my NA Miata are same age  I love both.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Helm Vanuatu, a beast










Time is inevitable...


----------



## mosill




----------



## rmorin

When your plant game is as strong as your wrist game!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Minitech

SKX-007 Batman Mod


----------



## Minitech

View attachment 14814329

SKX-007 Batman Mod


----------



## laredy26

Check out my IG- @wrist_armory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

RJ Titanic DNA Steampunk taken with Huawei P20 Pro + lightbox









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKid




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

need alram today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

A scrub jay was very interested in our tailgate picnic!


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Took this in the car this morning after my 8th blood donation.


----------



## IronHide

Zeno Pro Diver 2 Ceramic Hulk automatic









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Seiko Crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bctimekeeper

Shot with iPhone 11


----------



## lecongtoan

Shot with Iphone XS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## jkpa




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

zeit_time said:


> View attachment 14906109


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

jkpa said:


>


Amazing collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

wis_dad said:


> Took this in the car this morning after my 8th blood donation.


Is it size 36mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

lecongtoan said:


> Is it size 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's the 'full size' 42mm.


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

day date split

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector

Phone shot from the pool yesterday


----------



## MatijaSh

My forst attempt with 7a28 









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Carbotech 979









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

Wrist shot taken from my Oppo R17 Pro









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Ball NECC Fireman on grey/black sharkskin, taken with Huawei P20 Pro.

I expect this creative outlet is what will keep many of us sane during these crazy times. Stay well and safe!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

My Datejust 2 116334.









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## IronHide

OG Black Samurai









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Super KonTiki diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

JonS1967 said:


> Super KonTiki diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dig that bracelet. Nice watch too 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Took these with a cheap-o Amazon macro phone attachment lens









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## seoulwatchguy

My beloved Rolex 116520 Daytona 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906

nudie said:


> My Datejust 2 116334.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Foch

I can't believe what great macro pictures my phone takes, might be time to sell the Nikon


----------



## WatchAndShoot

iPhone XS - Edited with Snapseed


----------



## WatchAndShoot

iPhone XS - Edited with Snapseed


----------



## Heuer




----------



## lecongtoan

Grand Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a1watchh




----------



## lecongtoan

Seikomatic cal 603

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Really like the way this turned out. Natural light.

Sitting on top of a Paradigm speaker cabinet:


----------



## brash47

Just a few I've taken with my Galaxy S20 Ultra...after the camera software update. I'm new to this so apologies if some really suck!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1

I think this one came out alright, but that's just me🤙


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

St1y1 said:


> I think this one came out alright, but that's just me🤙
> View attachment 15009239


The color really exploded from that shot!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SydR

My polar Explorer II just after I got home from buying it. Taken on my iPhone.


----------



## St1y1

brash47 said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one came out alright, but that's just me🤙
> View attachment 15009239
> 
> 
> 
> The color really exploded from that shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mahalo, it sure is a beautiful day for some natural light pics🤙


----------



## JohnDeaux

My F$&@ this day, gonna make it happy watch!


----------



## JohnDeaux

A couple shots of my Oris hb-rag I thought came out ok. My phone case stays dirty so don’t get good ones very often


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Love these moody B&Ws, nicely done! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Davosa Argonautic Lumis via Huawei P20 Pro, edited in Snapspeed









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## scooby-wrx




----------



## cxwrench




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## brash47

deepsea03 said:


>


Outstanding!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbz1973

Where's Waldo?

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Sugman

iPhone 8...the first ones surprised me how well they turned out. Only adjustments made were in Windows.


----------



## Sugman

Double post - sorry - but may as well take advantage and add another one from the iPhone.


----------



## sophiemckinney

LeeMartn said:


> That Omega is lovely! Is that an original strap? If not what kind is it? I have been looking for a weave strap like that.


I like this shot the most


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Chronoscope. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

All taken on my iPhone 7. I think I've gotten much better.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Katmai A la Bomsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _father.time

16610


----------



## _father.time

Monta Triumph Case Back


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Vostok by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jkpa

iPhone 10.

Backyard pool and a willing model. Can't wait to dive in!


----------



## adam_svt




----------



## Zombie_Assassin

.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie_Assassin

.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## screwbird17




----------



## Bradtothebones

SNA411 on iPhone


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## Bradtothebones

❄🐟


----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Galaxy S9+









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

LeeMartn said:


> I see tonnes of amazing photographs out there of stunning watches, but more often than not there is an incredible camera behind them. Post your camera phone shots to see how they stand up against the big shots!
> 
> Here is my newly acquired Junghans hand cranker.


Beautiful watch! What phone did you use to take those shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## Trinityten

Anomino Mlitare Panda Chrono


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Red PeeKay

This at work today...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## 24watchOC

24watchOC said:


>


interested in buying, provide your cell phone number, I will reach out to you.

Regards.


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

S10, primary lens.


----------



## IronHide

kritameth said:


> S10, primary lens.
> View attachment 15367775


Great photo, even better watch! 

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Testing out the new Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Pro 108MP sensor. This set shows full-size image and 1:1 crops from the same photo, downsampled. This thing is pretty amazing for a mobile sensor. Both shots handheld in natural light.

Enjoy! 
















Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## markfoto40

IronHide said:


> Testing out the new Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Pro 108MP sensor. This set shows full-size image and 1:1 crops from the same photo, downsampled. This thing is pretty amazing for a mobile sensor. Both shots handheld in natural light.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Really fine shots! Nice!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Moving stuff around in a cupboard and rediscovered my watch box of dress watches.

First time I've not worn a diver in over 10 years... rediscovered my love for this one... of course once I'm back at work the divers go back on...










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Long gone but not forgotten microbrand, still love this one


----------



## CndRkMt

IPhone


----------



## swissra




----------



## brash47

CndRkMt said:


> IPhone


Bill Gates is on this forum!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt

And he is using Apple products now 


brash47 said:


> Bill Gates is on this forum!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Iphone 11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt

IPhone 8+


----------



## IronHide

WFH break - Milus TriRetrograde titanium and carbon fiber









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern

iPhone 11 Pro


----------



## CndRkMt

IPhone 8


----------



## hoppypens

Taken with an iPhone 8+


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

PVD Glycine Combat Sub 42 and Benchmade Stryker II friend









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt

IPhone 8+


----------



## loudbryan44

Making a tree stump into a table, took this shot the other day









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

loudbryan44 said:


> Making a tree stump into a table, took this shot the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


Awesome pic/watch! Is it an Aerofusion Black Magic or similar all ceramic model? The blue gator strap is a great accent.

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

Realized the lighting was ideal waiting for the dog to do her thing in the morning.


----------



## loudbryan44

Really liked this pic the other day of my AP Safari currently for sale









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## loudbryan44

Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mrod1108

Shot with my Moto G Stylus


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## cmann_97

Samsung S20









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## loudbryan44




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911

Samsung Note9 Pro mode + Lightroom for Samsung
Edit: The watch is positioned on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10 inch (2016 I think) screen for the reflection


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## loudbryan44

AP Safari on Horus band love this thing once u get rid of the ugly brown hornback strap









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## kboyle




----------



## kboyle




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Rbehrens

.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

All my photos since around August are with my phone camera. Before that it was my old iPad Mini 2


----------



## soufiane

mondi1911 said:


> Samsung Note9 Pro mode + Lightroom for Samsung
> Edit: The watch is positioned on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10 inch (2016 I think) screen for the reflection
> 
> View attachment 15537316


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

You guys are very talented! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911

I sort of tried to make a military setup shot here, again using the Samsung galaxy note 9. The whole thing is right next to a window on a rainy day. Getting the right light to illuminate what I need was really painful, but I am quite happy with how it turned out in the end.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

iPhone


----------



## kritameth




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

I have posted this picture in another topic already, but I think this came out pretty well. Taken with iPhone 12 mini:


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Taken on my old Galaxy S7, decent filters for an older phone.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Taken on Galaxy S10+

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

iPhone 8...


----------



## took

Daily
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melvinsfan1996

My 80s Heuer 980.013 - photo shot with Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## Melvinsfan1996

My 80s Heuer 980.013, shot with a Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## 5 Miler

IPhone 6









LG Tribute Empire


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

iPhone 11pro



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## niverno




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

Low light shots with a Galaxy S10. Not that great, but I was fiddling with getting a lume shot of most of my watch box.


----------



## Tronner

Megalobyte said:


> iPhone 11pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks so good - which model? I see an SPB053 that looks similar but it's a Prospex. Love the blue dial with black bezel.


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Sugman

iPhone 8


----------



## Dietzster

LNeilB said:


> View attachment 15584723


Love the colors in this one!


----------



## Sugman

iPhone 8...pretty happy with these...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

LeeMartn said:


> I see tonnes of amazing photographs out there of stunning watches, but more often than not there is an incredible camera behind them. Post your camera phone shots to see how they stand up against the big shots!
> 
> Here is my newly acquired Junghans hand cranker.


Nice shot


----------



## jkpa

iPhone XR


----------



## fish70




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher

Galaxy S9. Was pleasantly surprised with how it turned out.


----------



## MDT IT

Tissot years 2000 Vs book 1587..


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## grifball

Made some sawdust today.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Galaxy S21 edited with vsco


----------



## sokard

iPhone 12 mini, Lightroom editing!!!!









































































Instagram @sokardk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Peter_Csonka

Greetings to you all. Thank you for having me in the group. This is one of my favorite one. Not only because it is my coeval, but it has also kept its good shape and personality.

The strap is by FinWatchStraps, handmade in Finland. Highly recommend. (https://m.facebook.com/finwatchstraps/?locale2=fi_FI)


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty




----------



## rbnman




----------



## farrandswit

One of the more difficult lume shots before putting my kid to bed.


----------



## farrandswit

One of my better phone shots. Super hard to do these pocket shots. I spent way more time on this than I should have.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyc12345




----------



## c3p0

20210914_132229.jpg




__
c3p0


__
Sep 14, 2021












  








20210424_175427.jpg




__
c3p0


__
Apr 29, 2021


----------



## HamSamich9

New watch day! Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT in 40mm


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## jkpa




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Asiafish1967

Mühle-Glashutte ProMare Go


----------



## Asiafish1967

Rolex Milgauss GV (off for service)


----------



## Asiafish1967

GUB Glashutte Cal 70


----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex M100, on duty


----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex M100 Lume


----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex MP45B


----------



## Asiafish1967

Seiko SLA049


----------



## Asiafish1967

Seiko SLA049 on Blue Perlon


----------



## Asiafish1967

1956 Omega Constellation


----------



## Asiafish1967

Strangely named 1967 Certina Waterking (press-on back isn’t the best for water resistance).


----------



## Asiafish1967

NOMOS Tangente 41 Neomatik Update


----------



## Asiafish1967

NOMOS DUW6101 in-house movement.


----------



## JRParker

I got a new Samsung Z Fold 3 and have been trying some photo and video of a couple of watches. Im not convinced its much better than my 4 year old Note though! :
Seadweller Deepsea Video
Tag Carrera Skeleton Video


----------



## Dietzster

thirstyturtle said:


> I love this idea! All of my shots are on my Galaxy S6 and I use SnapSeed to edit them.
> 
> Casio AE1200 after splitting wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio AE1200 amber backlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moto 360 Gen 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My inherited 1970's Omega w/ 1010 movement before an interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNZG15 lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC on Hirsch leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC on Nylon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Pilot ARC lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some other's pics!


The lume shot is great!


----------



## Dietzster

JRParker said:


> I got a new Samsung Z Fold 3 and have been trying some photo and video of a couple of watches. Im not convinced its much better than my 4 year old Note though! :
> Seadweller Deepsea Video
> Tag Carrera Skeleton Video
> 
> View attachment 16155754
> 
> 
> View attachment 16155756


Both great!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Red PeeKay

The "other" CW..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

The eccentric other brother...
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Burgo27




----------



## Catalin8503

That's my watch!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## nseries73




----------



## farrandswit

Trying to get a little artsy with this shot of the Seaplane Automatic Special Edition


----------



## Damianb




----------



## tas1911

Lighting is most important…


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## KKFF




----------



## a to the k

Seiko 6138


----------



## jovani




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nseries73




----------



## zephyrus17




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## brash47

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16295911


Nice watch....extremely bad timing for taking a picture. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk

brash47 said:


> Nice watch....extremely bad timing for taking a picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Pskreddy90

Hello folks,


----------



## brandon\




----------



## fish70




----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 taken with iPhone 13 Pro Max


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchretriever




----------



## jovani

"coke"


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie Baez




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Pilot Classic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## laredy26

Hublot Aerofusion Ti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

The Omega Seamaster James Bond Limited Edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Some Macro shot on iPhone 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## andsan




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## alpaslan

This thread has been dormant for a while. Let me wake it up

Speedy Tuesday with the 3570.50.00


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I need a better camera...


----------



## tempusx

Prim Manufacture. Picture done with Samsung Galaxy S20


----------



## antsio100




----------



## blucupp




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Astonm




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## 1st timer

Pic heavy post but I had some catching up to do lol


----------



## fish70

Every photo I've taken in the past 2 years has been with my phone. Before that, an Ipad 2 Mini.


----------



## antsio100




----------



## Red PeeKay

fish70 said:


> Every photo I've taken in the past 2 years has been with my phone. Before that, an Ipad 2 Mini.
> 
> View attachment 16539193


Yeah, I don't think too many people use cameras any more...I only use my phone these days. 



Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## tempusx

Tag Heuer


----------



## Calumets




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Seenovision




----------



## StephenCanale

Seiko Presage Sharp Edge....


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Calumets

I thought I'd dusted!


----------



## dallas2xist

Under the rainbow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallas2xist

The 10:10 on the Zenith 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16549204
> 
> 
> View attachment 16549205
> 
> 
> View attachment 16549206


Super clean love the shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100




----------



## mar777

Vintage Eterna-Matic Kontiki 20, 1970s like new one


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## TheJerseyBreeze

Samsung Galaxy S21


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO SPB187 aka "Marine Master 200" 🤿


----------



## Erivera0202

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf


----------



## Beardedmark84




----------



## Xerxes300

native macro from iphone 13 pro max


----------



## Tool Watch Co.




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Super happy to add this to the collection once again : )


----------



## rubendefelippe

Ending sunday here with this "5"; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ypman

Taken from my Samsung galaxy s21


----------



## hiboost

Fun thread! As I went through my phone looking for good pics I discovered how few of them still looked good once I copied them to the computer. I also realized I need to get a lint roller  These are from a Galaxy S9 and S10.


----------



## taylorcummings97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## oprhodium39




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Ok, I’ll play:




























All taken with iPhone 13 pro max


----------



## Rossgallin

Art & Time blended to perfection with a great iPhone shot of the awesome collaboration between Ernst Benz and French artist Gerard Marti


----------



## Beatlloydy

I think the watch is the star.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Spinnaker Piccard with iPhone 13 Pro Max Etc.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Pew pew.


----------



## tempusx

New Muehle Glashutte S.A.R. Mission Timer - with titanium case.
Shot on Samsung S20


----------



## usd97




----------



## Pat450

Both made for the great outdoors


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450

Pro on Sunday


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Akirafur




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone 12 pro


----------

